# Tablelands Airshow 2009



## ScOoTeR1992 (Aug 23, 2009)

G'day guys

This is my first post in a while and I thought it would seem fit to post photo's of this years airshow on the tablelands.

The only real thing at the airshow this year was the Ruolettes display team, which are Australia's areobatics team they are really awesome to watch fly and some of the stunts are pretty cool. Also this year was shown the C-47 fired both engines this year as opposed to the one last year and also they had Mike Spaulding's P-40 in the hangar up on stilts (I made sure to take plenty of photo's). We were supposed to get a RAAF Caribuo but it got grounded due to engine problems.

All up it was a good show, got a prettty bad sunburn but was well worth it, also the pink cadillac eldorado on the photos is what I'll hopefully go to formal in this year. Plenty more photo's will follow I hust have to resize and fix some up.

Take care everyone.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice pics! The damage is as bad as I was expecting on the P-40.

Good luck with the Caddy!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 23, 2009)

Great shots!

Too bad about the P-40, I wonder if they'll be able to repair it...hopefully!

Looking forward to more photos!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2009)

Great shots Scooter!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 23, 2009)

Some nice photos there Scooter.

The damage on the P-40 doesn't look as bad as I feared. But it is definitely repairable


----------



## Heinz (Aug 30, 2009)

Great shots scooter thanks!

Wow I didn't realise that P 40 had a bad landing. It hasnt been flying long since its restoration. 

Cheers


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice pics mate  Shame about the P-40, atleast it gives them the chance to paint a proper colour scheme on her!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice pics, shame about the P-40


----------

